# Santa Cruz Tandem



## Monsterstick (May 29, 2008)

I was riding in a Park-Who's-Name-Must-Not-Be-Spoken in the South Bay, and I saw a couple riding a Santa Cruz tandem. This park has more log-crossings than any place I've ever ridden, so that was what impressed me at first. But then I started thinking about it: A Santa Cruz tandem? They don't make those, do they? Well, they made at least one. I can attest to that.

Has anyone heard of these?:skep:


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Was it this one? http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2817

I checked with them about four years ago and was told that they had no time to build tandems...I guess Ventana will have to do.


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

There are two of them.... From my Website's Bulletin Board.

4 Oct - 2nd Santa Cruz F/S Tandem Sighted - You may recall we posted a spy-shot of a Santa-Cruz one-off, full-suspension tandem built for an employee back in November of 2006 sitting at a shopping center in Whistler, British Columbia. At that time is was thought to be one of two, er.... I guess that makes it a two-off. Anyway, my search engine recently snagged a blog item from this past April's Seat Otter where the second bike was caught on camera characterized as being built for a 'special client'.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

There are several Santa Cruz tandems. They had a batch of the bullit/heckler rear-ended frames built up a few years ago, I think 10 or 12. 2 or 3 of these were at SOC. Also they have the one-off V10 tandem that was at SOC this past year. 

They are not for sale to the public.


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

Interesting... I didn't realize there were that many of them. Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

I know this is a very old thread, but I was watching this video and at 2:20 I could not believe what my eyes were looking at.. a Santa Cruz chameleon tandem!!! wow. googled Santa Cruz Tandem and I landed in this thread..

at the end you can see another Heckler/Bullit tandem






WANT!!!

in this page you can see a picture of another custom Santa Cruz I believe is a Heckler swingarm

The Tandem Link - Bulletin Board Archive


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Somewhere in England (?) is a Turner tandem. 

I also heard rumor of a Cannondale full suspension tandem too but have no proof of that.

Occasionally you see the GT suspension tandem posted with twin rear shocks. It was for sale last year I believe on ebay.

There are some rare machines that have been built, including some old school stuff like Fats and other bikes with a following.

PK


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Monsterstick said:


> I was riding in a Park-Who's-Name-Must-Not-Be-Spoken in the South Bay, and I saw a couple riding a Santa Cruz tandem. This park has more log-crossings than any place I've ever ridden, so that was what impressed me at first. But then I started thinking about it: A Santa Cruz tandem? They don't make those, do they? Well, they made at least one. I can attest to that.
> 
> Has anyone heard of these?:skep:


That was probably Brent and April. She works for Santa Cruz. My brother says they get out on it at least once every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Tallboy LT tandem, please!


----------

